# Therapeutic Benefits of Cannabis



## Goldie (Mar 30, 2005)

Therapeutic Benefits of Cannabis
                                   (copied info)

April 2004.

 This study examines the concept of clinical endocannabinoid deficiency (CECD), and the prospect that it could underlie the pathophysiology of migraine, fibromyalgia, irritable bowel syndrome, and other functional conditions alleviated by clinical cannabis. 

Migraine has numerous relationships to endocannabinoid function. Anandamide (AEA) potentiates 5-HT1A and inhibits 5-HT2A receptors supporting therapeutic efficacy in acute and preventive migraine treatment. 

Cannabinoids also demonstrate dopamine-blocking and anti-inflammatory effects. AEA is tonically active in the periaqueductal gray matter, a migraine generator. THC modulates glutamatergic neurotransmission via NMDA receptors. 

Fibromyalgia is now conceived as a central sensitization state with secondary hyperalgesia. 

Cannabinoids have similarly demonstrated the ability to block spinal, peripheral and gastrointestinal mechanisms that promote pain in headache, fibromyalgia, IBS and related disorders.

Migraine, fibromyalgia, IBS and related conditions display common clinical, biochemical and pathophysiological patterns that suggest an underlying clinical endocannabinoid deficiency that may be suitably treated with cannabinoid medicines.


----------



## Cannapoop (Sep 6, 2022)

Some researchers and lawmakers want to see more scientific evidence supporting specific benefits of marijuana.Cannabis plants may contain up to 40 percent CBD. CBD is thought to have anti-inflammatory effects on the central nervous system. This can translate to multiple benefits in the body. The cannabinoids in marijuana may reduce pain by altering pain perception pathways in the brain. To this end, cannabis has been used as a possible treatment for a number of neurological disorders including epilepsy, amyotrophic lateral sclerosis (ALS), Huntington's disease, Parkinson’s disease, dementia and traumatic brain injury, to name a few.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 6, 2022)

Cannapot1 said:


> Some researchers and lawmakers want to see more scientific evidence supporting specific benefits of marijuana.Cannabis plants may contain up to 40 percent CBD. CBD is thought to have anti-inflammatory effects on the central nervous system. This can translate to multiple benefits in the body. The cannabinoids in marijuana may reduce pain by altering pain perception pathways in the brain. To this end, cannabis has been used as a possible treatment for a number of neurological disorders including epilepsy, amyotrophic lateral sclerosis (ALS), Huntington's disease, Parkinson’s disease, dementia and traumatic brain injury, to name a few.


17 years later…


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 6, 2022)

That's what he does. Never post anything or tries to get to know anyone. Same shit different old ass thread.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 6, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> That's what he does. Never post anything or tries to get to know anyone. Same shit different old ass thread.


I saw the link to this in New Posts. I knew who replied without even looking…


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 6, 2022)

20 years of schooling and they put you on the day shift


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 6, 2022)

Its a trap


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 6, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Its a trap


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 6, 2022)

From now on his post on old threads will take a little longer. This guy has no desire to be a part of this community and i dont understand why he picks old post of ppl who are not here anymore. I think its just a game to him or her.


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 6, 2022)

Where's Shiloh


----------



## joeb631a (Sep 6, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> 20 years of schooling and they put you on the day shift


lucky ...!


----------

